# Tri State Race #6 Results



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Pete Barclay's place was the venue for the 6th race of the season and the laughs flew fluently throughout the day. A big shout-out to Pete for hosting another good race and to Jerome for always being at the center of the jokes -LOL! 

Special recognition goes out to 'lil Stevie for shearing off every tooth from his Micromesh Crown Gear -INCREDIBLE -LOL!

Superstock Results:

1. Tony Mickles T-3 197
2. Pete Barclay G3R 196
3. Rick Carter G3R 191
4. Kevin Ellis T-3 189
5. Jerome B-B G3R 187
6. Harvey G. T-2 181
7. Mark Gillis G3R 180
8. 'lil Stevie G3R 177
9. John O'Brien T-2 175
10. Mustard G3R 175
11. Walt G3R 175.46
12. TK G3R 172
13. Sam Heller Storm 169
14. Derrick G3R 160
15. Nick K G3R 138 


Level 25 RO Results:

1. Rick Carter Storm 270
2. Tony Mickles Storm 269
3. Kevin Ellis T-1 259
4. Mustard Storm 255
5. 'lil Stevie T-1 252
6. Pete Barclay T-1 251
7. John O'Brien Storm 223
8. Jerome B-B Storm 213
9. Sam Heller Storm 206
10.Walt T-1 175
11.Harvey T-1 123
12.TK T-1 116

Check back for pictures in a few days at www.tsrho.com


----------



## Masonicman (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the recognition Rick. It's always nice to be recognized.

lil Stevie......


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

You know my dogs always make the front page of the paper. Rome is an exception. He's the cartoon caption that attracts the readers -LOL!


----------

